# Identify my zoa please.



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Have had this for a while but I've never been able to figure out what it is. Any ideas?? It's pretty cool with longer then normal tenticles and a good grower Thanks


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

Sunset horizons other people call them omegas bit I believe they are sunset horizons.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Awesome. Thanks jay


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

mmatt said:


> Awesome. Thanks jay


looks like fire and ice - fairly common.


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

Fire & Ice Zoas









Sunset Horizon Zoas









Alfa & Omega Zoas









Again IMO I believe it is Sunset Horizon but regardless of the name it is a nice zoa you got there 

The difference is in the details


----------

